# HILFE! beim schrauben =>  ihr seid schuld :-) -



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

hier mein Beitrag zu meiner Konfig.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...meinung-ist-mir-wichtig-800-konfig-steht.html

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica,  sans-serif]*Asus  M4A87TD EVO 870 AM3 ATX                                                                                 *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]8302459[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*
2x2048MB  Kit G.SKILL DDR3-1333 CL7                                                                       *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]40483 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Netzteil  ATX Antec Truepower NEW 550EC 550W ATX 2.3                                    *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]36324 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*ATX  Midi Xigmatek Midgard Black (ohne Netzteil)                                                   *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]37033 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Scythe  Mugen 2 REV B S754, 939, AM2+, 478, 775, 1366, 1156*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]                   40503 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1000GB  Samsung SpinPoint F3 Desktop Class HD103SJ 7200U/m  32MB 3     *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica,  sans-serif]39133 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*1024MB  Gainward GeForce GTX 460 GLH GDDR5 PCIe                                          *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]4090235 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*AMD  Phenom II X4 955 3.20GHz AM3 6MB 125W Black Edition BOX               *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica,  sans-serif]40597 [/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*3x 120x120x25  Scythe Slip Stream "Kaze-Jyuni" Lüfter 10.7*[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]                         8084455[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*LogiLink  Cardreader 3,5 USB 2.0 intern 54-in-1 mit USB  Front                         *[/FONT][FONT=Verdana,  Arial,  Helvetica, sans-serif]8272945 [/FONT]

hallo ihr lieben,

alles angekommen, jetzt liege ich unter einem berg von lüftern, RAMs, ein playmobilehaus oder soll das der CPU-kühler sein  und alles was gott sonst noch so verboten hat...

ich habe früher einige PCs zusammengeschraubt - ist aber jetzt einige jahre her...

jetzt benötige ich eure hilfe, damit ich zu meinem morgigen geburtstag einen einzatzbereiten PC im büro stehen habe 

hört sich vielleicht jetzt etwas doof an, aber wo soll ich beginnen und wo aufhören...

case ist offen ... und jetzt....  lol.....

wohin mit den ganzen lüftern, was ein und vorher ausbauen...

vielleicht kann mir wer eine quick & dirty anleitung geben...
so mit schritt 1 - 99 

oooh jesus.... asche über haupt...
das ich jemalsso einen beitrag schreiben werde, hätte ich mir auch nicht gedacht....

mayday mayday ... s.o.s 

ein leicht verstörter IgorVan


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Mach mal eine Liste, hast du alles bekommen, fehlt nichts?

Dann fängst du beim Gehäuse an, Seitenteil ab machen, Strippen rausholen und Schrauben bereit legen.


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Also bevor wir hier alle man riesige Beiträge machen... ich würd sagen, ich fang erstmal an und wenn noch fragen sind, die ich nicht erklären kann, macht ihr dann weiter. Sonst schreiben wir hier alle 5000 Zeilen lange Anleitungen und alles ist doppelt 

Ich editiere die Anleitung gleich hier rein.

EDIT: Ach Mensch, jetzt war doch einer schneller  Wer schreibt den Roman?


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2010)

1. Lüfter aussuchen die drinn bliben sollen oder raus sollen. Einer vorne und einer hinten sollte das Minimum sein.
2. CPU aufs Board, ebenfalls die Rams gleich verbauen. Im Handbuch steht wo die rein müssen. Üblicherweise immer in die gleichfarbigen Slots. 
3. CPU Kühler montieren (WLP nicht vergessen).
4. Blende für das Mainboard hinten ein klemmen (IO-Shield) und die Abstandhalter für das Mainboard rein schrauben. 
5. Netzteil einbauen. Hier gleich alle Kabel über den Rand nach draußen legen. 
6. Den 4 (oder 8) Pin Stromstecker für das Mainboard anschließen und das Mainboard einsetzen und eben verschrauben. 
7. Laufwerke verbauen.
8. Eben alles verkabeln und dann mal sehen ob das alles startet. 

Achja.. Cardreader auch sehr früh verbauen, noch vor den Laufwerken.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

MAch du mal 
Ich würde Schritt für Schritt posten, das ist sinnvoller, sonst hast du kein Feedback vom TE.

Der muss ja Schritt für Schritt vorgehen, wenn du alles auf einmal schreibst, verwirrt das nur.


----------



## Ichbins (20. August 2010)

schau doch mal hier da ist alles bebildert
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...17905-how-pc-selbst-bauen-leicht-gemacht.html


----------



## True Monkey (20. August 2010)

In der aktuellen PCGH Print (09/10) ist ein Artikel .....PC im Eigenbau 

Das sollte alle Fragen klären


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ok Jungs und Mädels, ich mach dann mal 

Also ausführlich und Schritt für Schritt. Nach jedem Schritt wärs besser, wenn du kurz sagen könntest, dass du es hast, dann kommt der nächste.


1. Zuerst mal alle Teile in eine Ecke weit weg vom Arbeitsplatz legen (möglichst nicht aufeinanderlegen  )und den Arbeitsplatz aufräumen. Alle Schrauben getrennt legen (in Griffnähe) und schon mal das Gehäuse öffnen (beide Seiten). Da das nicht allzu schwer ist, schon mal Schritt 2 

2. Einen Heitzkörper oder Ähnliches berühren (statische Entladung). Jetzt packst du schon mal deinen Gehäuselüfter aus (Scythe Slip Stream) und schraubst ihn in die Seitenwand mit den Löchern (wenn du von vorn guckst die Linke). Da legst du den Lüfter dann von innen so hin, dass die Löcher mit denen des Gehäuses übereinstimmen und von außen Festschrauben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Beim Lüfter musst du aber noch sagen, dass er richtig rum eingebaut werden muss, sonst bläst er rein statt raus.
also, auf die Pfeile achten, die der Lüfter hat, daraus kann man ersehen, in welche Richtig der Luftstrom führt.


----------



## Wiborg (20. August 2010)

True Monkey schrieb:


> In der aktuellen PCGH Print (09/10) ist ein Artikel .....PC im Eigenbau
> 
> Das sollte alle Fragen klären


 
Ich empfehle dir auch einfach die aktuelle PC Games Hardware, Ausgabe 09/10 zukaufen. Dort ist alles Schritt für Schritt mit Bildern erklärt. Wie wo was, in welcher Reihenfolge, worauf man achten sollte, ect.
 Es ist sogar ein riesen Poster dabei damit man die Schritt für Schritt-Erklärung noch besser sieht!


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

ok!  danke schon mal für die start hilfe.......
"...1. Lüfter aussuchen die drinn bliben sollen oder raus sollen. Einer  vorne und einer hinten sollte das Minimum sein...."

also den hintern lüfter vom gehäuse ausgebaut und einen [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*120x120x25   Scythe Slip Stream "Kaze-Jyuni" Lüfter *[/FONT]800RPm eingebaut... ABER ein vorne gibt es nicht.... da sind die ganzen einschübe etc...
unten wäre och platz für einen  ??!

brrrrr.... brauner brrrrrr.... 
... alles wird gut.....

mfg
IgorVan


----------



## Kaktus (20. August 2010)

Klar geht beimMidgard vorne ein Lüfter rein. Schau dir mal die Anleitung an. Da müsste eigentlich beistehen wie man die Front abnimmt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Schau in deinen Handbücher rein, dafür sind sie da, da steht alles drinne, sowohl im Handbuch Mainboard als auch im Handbuch Gehäuse.
Wenn du dort alles genau befolgst, kann nichts schief gehen.

Beim Midgard musst du die Frontblende abziehen, unten ist dann der Lüfter, den kannst du rausschrauben und den neuen an dem gleichen Platz einbauen.
Achte aber darauf, dass du die Lüfter richtig rum einbaust. Vorne muss Luft ins Case, hinten muss sie rausgeblasen werden.


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

handbuch beim gehäuse ist essig....

ABER du hattest recht, der schlingel hat sich vorne gut versteckt.... *hilft ihm aber nichts, denn jetzt baue ich ihn aus...*

harrrrr... harrr.....


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Im Midgard ist vorne sogar schon einer drin  Hätte den Hecklüfter eben nicht ausgebaut sondern den Lüfter in die Seite gebaut, da das Midgard ja einene Lüftersteuerung hat und du da dann Front- und Hecklüfter dran anschließen kannst um die zu regeln. Der Slip Stream ist leise genug, der kann ohne die Steuerung laufen (mehr dazu dann wenn du das Netzteil anschließt). 

Also würde ich sagen: Finde heraus, wie man die Front abmachen kann (steht im handbuch), müssten aber eig. ein paar Schrauben von innen sein, die die halten. Oder so kleine Plastikstifte. Dann baust du wieder den originalen Hecklüfter ein und schraubst den Slip Stream in die Seite (wie Quantenslipstream schon sagte, auf den Pfeil an der Seite des Lüfters achten und den Pfeil nach innen zeigen lassen (also dass der Lüfter Frischluft reinpustet statt raus).

Melde dich, wenn du das soweit hast. Und tschuldige, auch wenns verwirrt, aber wenn du schon regelbare Lüfter hast (was ja beim midgard der Fall ist), dann ersetz die doch nicht  Aber mach erstmal die Front ab (muss fürs Laufwerk sowieso) und mach die Lüfter so, wie ichs dir geschrieben habe (und auf die Richtung achten!)

EDIT: Nein, nicht den Frontlüfter ausbauen!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

huntertech schrieb:


> EDIT: Nein, nicht den Frontlüfter ausbauen!!!


 
Doch, beide Lüfter müssen weg, weil beide Müll sind.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Guide wie Baue ich ein PC zusammen (nicht alles wörtlich nehmen)

1 Schritt
Alles auspacken und bestaunen
2 Schritt 
Alles ordendlich bereit stellen
3 Schritt
Gehäuse vorbereiten Lüfter rein abstandshalter für mainboard ect
4 Schritt
CPU auf Mainboard klatschen dann den Mugen 2 hinterher werfen
5 Schritt
Mainboard gezielt ins Gehäuse schmeisen
6 Schritt 
Schrauben wie Dartpfeile gezielt auf die Löcher im Mainboard werfen und festschrauben
7 Schritt
Areitspeicher aufs Mainboard stecken
8 Schritt 
Netzteil einbauen
9 Schritt
Grafikkarte gezielt in denn PCI-E slot schmeisen
10 Schritt
Laufwerk und festplatte einabuen
11 Schritt
Jetzt alles mit Strom versorgen aber alles sauber verlegen
12 Schritt 
Bier aus dem Kühlschrank holen
13 Schritt 
Monitor,Tastatur und Maus anschliesen und dem Netzteil Saft geben nein nicht der zum trinken
14 Schritt
Bier öffnen
15 Schritt 
PC einschalten und ein Schluck vom Bier nehmen
16 Schritt
Noch ein schluck vom Bier und freuen das alles geht.
17 Schritt 
Ich nehmen beide Gehäuse Lüfter und schicke sie an assko


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ja aber er hat doch nur einen Slip Stream! Besser 2x Müll + 1x Slip Stream als 1x Slip Stream + 2x Hardwaretod 

Also bevor wir hier einige Sachen geklärt haben und IgorVan hier völlig verwirrt wird: Bitte fass erstmal nichts an deiner Hardware an  Sag uns erstmal, wieviele Slip Stream-Lüfter du jetzt hast (also die extra gehäuselüfter die du gekauft hast).

EDIT: 


assko schrieb:


> Guide wie Baue ich ein PC zusammen (nicht alles wörtlich nehmen)
> 
> 1 Schritt
> Alles auspacken und bestaunen
> ...



Sorry, aber das verwirrt grad nur. Wenn wir hier mit 10 Mann alle Anleitungen machen, die sich wahrscheinlich alle unterscheiden, wird er 1. nie fertig und 2. verbucht er PC-Bauen als zu stressig und machts nie wieder. Also (auch wenn ich kein Mod bin  ), wartet doch mal eben bitte mir den Anweisungen, da kommen wir nur durcheinander.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Wie baue ich im Midgard den Frontlüfter aus?

Man mache die Motorhaube (frontdeckel) ab 
Schraube das Gitter vorm Lüfter ab
Und zack ist er drausen.

Woher ich das Weis?
Hab das selbe gehäuse^^

Ab jetzt meine Guide oben folgen


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

assko schrieb:


> Wie baue ich im Midgard den Frontlüfter aus?
> 
> Man mache die Motorhaube (frontdeckel) ab
> Schraube das Gitter vorm Lüfter ab
> ...



Und wie soll ihn das jetzt weiterbringen? Wenn es so ist, wie ich vermute, und er hat nur einen Slip Stream. dann wäre es recht blöde den Frontlüfter auszubauen. Warte doch bitte erstmal, bis er uns gesagt hat, wie viele Slip Streams er jetzt hat und *dann *können wir ihm sagen, wie er den Frontlüfter abbaut oder ob ers gleich lassen soll. So führt das zu nichts!


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

3x [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*120x120x25   Scythe Slip Stream "Kaze-Jyuni" Lüfter 10.7*[/FONT]

2 davon erfolgreich verbaut, einmal vorne und einmal hinten, die beiden midgard lüfter somit ersetzt.... luft wird jeweils nach innen geblasen....

check 

EDIT: verwirrung hält sich noch in grenzen..... *irgendwie ja auch witzig*


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

beide reinblasend = hitzestau im case
bitte dreh den hinteren lüfter das der rausblässt
so kommt vorne frische luft rein und hinten geht die warme luft raus.

Und dann kannste mein Guide auf seite 2 folgen


----------



## Rolk (20. August 2010)

Öhm, wenn der hintere Lüfter nach aussen bläst wäre besser. Die Warmluft soll ja raus aus dem Case.


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Leider falsch  Also wenn du 3 Slip Streams hast, ist das schon mal ein guter Anfang. Leider war es nicht sonderlich förderlich, den Hecklüfter auf nach innen blasend zu stellen. Gemäß dem ATX-Luftstrom wird dieser Lüfter ausblasend eingebaut, was auch die Temperaturen deutlich verbessert. Sobald du den umgedreht hast, (also vorne einblasend, hinten ausblasend), bauste dann (wie ichs schon geschrieben hatte) den Seitenlüfter ein. Diesen in die untere Halterung im Seitenteil und den wieder einblasend.

Danach bitte melden. Das mit der Verwirrung kriegen wir schon hin. Aber ich bitte nochmal alle anderen hier: Bitte keine schnellen Auflistungen der Schritte! Wenn man nicht so erfahren ist im PC-bauen, bringt es nichts zu wissen, was man machen soll, wenn man nicht weis wie! Und das ist besser hier Schritt für Schritt langsam und sicher vorzugehen als das nachher irgendwas kaputt ist oder wie hier dann ein Teil wieder aus- und wieder eingebaut werden muss, weil irgendwas falsch gemacht wurde!


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

@huntertech

Mein guide ist für anfanger er macht ein punkt nach dem anderen wenn er einen nicht versteht kann er fragen.


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Allein schon der Punkt "Gehäuse vorbereiten Lüfter rein abstandshalter für mainboard ect", da kann ein Anfänger nichts mit anfangen. Man sieht ja, schon beim Lüftereinbau wurde was falsch gemacht, weil man es nicht richtig erklärt hat. Und was soll er dann bei den Abstandshaltern machen? Die gehören auch nur in die richtigen Löcher, sonst hat der nachher noch einen Kurzschluss, weil er einen an eine falsche Stelle geschraubt hat! So bringt es ihn nicht weiter. Also bitte: Alles genau erklären. Man sieht ja, was passiert, wenn man es nicht tut. Es können eben nicht alle auf Anhieb nen PC zusammenbauen und man muss es eben diesen Leuten auch genau erklären.


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

check...

3te lüfter blässt rein (pfeil zeigt nach innen) erfolgreich montiert.... 

edit: seitenwand iim unteren quadrat

edit2: vorne rein -- hinten raus......  *funktioniert ja wie beim menschen*


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

genau und jetzt weiter machen damit du noch heute fertig wirst^^

@huntertech
hättest du sein anfangspost gelesen dan hättest du gleich gewusst das er 3 lüfter hat

und eine "quick anleitung" hab ich ihn ja gegeben


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Naja, je nach sichtweise, bei manchen kommts Essen und noch was anderes auch vorne raus 

Egal: So, jetzt räumst du erstmal etwas auf. D.H. erstmal schaust du, welche Anschlussart die Lüftersteuerung (dieser Drehregler) hat, also wieviele Pins der hat (müssten eig. 3er Pärchen sein). Parallel dazu rüstest du den Scythe Slip Stream gehäuselüfter (wo haste den jetzt eig. hinmontiert?) mit dem beiliegenden Adapter aus (liegt beim Lüfter bei), der aus dem kleinen 3-pin Anschluss einen großen 4-pin Anschluss (der heißt Molex dieser Anschluss) macht. Wenn das Ende vom Lüfterkabel schon in 2 von diesen 4-pin Anschlüssen endet (also ein Ende mit Pins, das Andere mit den entsprechenden Löchern), dann ist er schon dran.

Edit: @assko: Hey, keine Hektik. Immer schön cool bleiben, wir haben Zeit


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Vorne bläst der Lüfter ins Case, hinten soll er die Luft wieder rausblasen, also muss der anders rum eingebaut werden als der vorne.
Seitlich brauchst du keinen Lüfter, der stört nur, den weg lassen. Im Deckel noch einen einbauen, hier passen 140mm Lüfter.


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Vorne bläst der Lüfter ins Case, hinten soll er die Luft wieder rausblasen, also muss der anders rum eingebaut werden als der vorne.
> Seitlich brauchst du keinen Lüfter, der stört nur, den weg lassen. Im Deckel noch einen einbauen, hier passen 140mm Lüfter.



1. Er hat die Richtung schon geändert
2. Laut Tests der PCGH stört der Deckellüfter den CPU-Kühler und die Temp verschlechtert sich etwas. Der Seitenlüfter senkt die Grafikkartentemp. etwas und lässt die anderen unberührt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Komisch, bei mir stört der Deckellüfter nicht.
Ist wohl wieder eine PCGH Eigensache, die nur bei ihnen vorkommt.


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Die haben vor etwa einem Jahr mal ein Kühlungsspecial gehabt. Meine Aussage lehnt sich auf einen Test mit einem Scythe Mugen 2 als CPU-Kühler und einer aktiven Grafikkarte. 

Kommt natürlich auf den CPU-Kühler, seine Größe, die Geschwindigkeit und Größe seines Lüfters, den Abstand zwischen Gehäuse und CPU-Kühler, die Wärmeabgabe der CPU und die Geschwindigkeit und Größe des Deckellüfters an


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Ja ja, solche Aussagen kenne ich, ist besser, aber nur dann, wenn bla bla bla bla bla... 

Ich hab den matterhorn, der nach hinten bläst und einen 140mm im Deckel und meine Temps ändern sich nicht die Bohne ob der 140er nun läuft oder nicht.
Klar, ich könnte den auch ausbauen, aber der ist vorteilhaft, denn so liegt kein Staub aufm Case. 

Außerdem, was ist mit den Cases, wo das NT oben ist, das stört doch dann noch mehr den CPU Kühler, also auch abklemmen?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, ich lehne mich an einen garnicht mal so alten Test an und die Leistung der Teile eines PCs sind in jeder Situation von verschiedensten Faktoren abhängig. 

PS: @Threadstarter: Wieso brauchste eig. so lange um zu gucken, ob ein Adapter dran ist und welche Anschlussart die Lüftersteuerung hat?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

@huntertech
zu mir sagen cool bleiben aber selber ...
lass ihn zeit sonst geht was schief und hört auf euch über ihn lustig zu machen


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

assko schrieb:


> @huntertech
> zu mir sagen cool bleiben aber selber ...
> lass ihn zeit sonst geht was schief und hört auf euch über ihn lustig zu machen



Ey komm. Ich mach mir hier über niemanden lustig. Bloß brauch ich für sowas etwa 10-20 Sekunden und ich bekomme langsam das ungute Gefühl, dass der TS hier schon weiterbaut.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Hast du was dagegen das er weiter baut?

Ich sage ja mein "quick guide" der bringts 
er holt bestimmt das bier weil er keins hat


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

nicht streiten....


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Wer macht sich jetzt hier über wen lustig? 

Nein ernsthaft, ich will nicht, dass dann nachher die Festplatte an der Wand klebt oder der das Laufwerk zwischen CPU und Grafikkarte hängt 

Nein, jetzt mal im Ernst, sowas wie ein falsch Montierter CPU-Kühler oder eine vergessene Wärmeleitpaste oder so ist schon etwas Arbeit das zu korrigieren. 

EDIT: Ach da biste ja. Wie weit biste inzwischen?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

hab mich noch nie so todgelacht durch ein thread


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

alle 3 lüfter haben den selben stecker wie die original lüfter vom gehäuse --- 4 pins....

EDIT!!!!!!!!!  sorry 3 kleine pins !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

So einer

http://www.scythe-eu.com/fileadmin/images/fan/Kama-PWM/PWM_4PIN.jpg

Oder so einer

http://images.ncix.com/forumimages/122C9266-840A-10A8-B609D99738835D47.jpg

?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Jop ich die verbindest du mit der Lüftersteuerung vom geháuse


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

der erste link  die kleinen 3!!!!!!!!!!!  pins.....


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Also ich hatte noch nie Lüfter*adapter *von 3-pin auf 4-pin Molex, die in weniger als 4 Anschlüssen endeten  Einmal 3-pin, wo der Lüfter reinkommt und am anderen Ende noch einmal 3-pin (wozu auch immer) und je einen männlichen und weiblichen Molex.

Aha. Also ich weiß, dass der Slip Stream aber 3-pin hat 

Wieviele Pins hat ein Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

So haste mit Lüftersteuerung verbunden?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

assko schrieb:


> So haste mit Lüftersteuerung verbunden?



Man du Hektiker, wir sind noch beim Anschluss-gucken


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

zur lüftersteuerung :

ein kabel das auf 3 kabel geht - F1 F2 F3 *f = FAn schätze ich ma*

soll ich da alle 3 lüfter anhängen... der seitenwandlüfter natürlich erst wenn ich zu mache....?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ne, nur die beiden Xigmatek-Lüfter. Wo ist jetzt eig. der Scythe? Hinten oder in der Seite?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Sagte ich doch Verbinden^^
Front lüfter auf f1
heck auf f2
und seitenteil auf f3

@huntertech er hat die xigmatek dinger rausgeschmissen du liest schon mit


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Oh Mist :peinlich guck:

Dann würd ich keinen dranhängen. Mach da am besten nur den Lüfter der CPU, der ist im Gegensatz zu den Scythes deutlich hörbar(er). Also erstmal keinen.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Ja weil du nicht mitliest
hab meine 2 Sliptreams auch auf der Steuerung


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ich les mit. Nur ich les nebenbei auch noch die PCGH und da vergisst man schon mal was!

PS: Mach hinne, sonst werd ich bald hektisch  Muss heut noch was fürn Körperlichen Muskelaufbau tun


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

also sythe liegt noch vor mir und schaut mich traurig an....

hänge jetzt F1 Und F2... an....

oder nicht?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Wie liegt noch vor dir? Ich dachte du hast alle 3 drin???

Also ich würd wie gesagt nur den CPU-Lüfter dranhängen, da die Scythes so schon leise sind und man am besten nur den CPU-Lüfter regelt in dem Fall.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

hab alles 3 auf der steuerung^^ also 2 slips und deer brocken lüfter


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

habe 3 slip stream verbaut...

beim cpu - kühler *kleines kraftwerk* war der synthe noch dabei.....

ok werde die 3 slip stream 800 rpm nicht an die steuerung hängen - 3x gehäuselüfter


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Ok wir machen erstmal mit dem wichtigen weiter die lüfter können warten

Hast du die abstandshalter für das mainboard schon eingebaut?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ja, der ist aber schneller als die anderen. Häng später nur den dran, wenn der eingebaut ist und gut ist. Würd ich so machen.

Also jetzt würde ich die Festplatte einbauen. Einfach auspacken (Stöße vermeiden und immer schön zwischendurch einen Heitzkörper anpacken) und mit dem Schnellverschlusssystem des gehäuses festmachen.

EDIT: Lass ihn doch erstmal die Festplatte einbauen sonst wirds nachher etwas schwerer.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Ich wette gleich sagt er die festplatte hält nicht auf dem schlitten^^ 
Sry das ich mich lustig mach aber ich denke grad dran das ich vor 6 monaten selber
mein ersten pc zusammengebaut habe und es ohne hilfegeschafft habe weil ein pc ist 
selbsterklärend

Und mein Guide auf seite 2 genau so hab ichs gemacht auch mit dem Bier und allem^^


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Lass du ihn erstmal die Platte einbauen etc. Ich geh jetzt erstmal etwas Muskelarbeit verrichten und guck in etwa 20-30 Minuten mal wieder rein. Bis dahin: Immer alles schön erklären


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Mach ich Chef^^


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

festplatte eingebaut...  anschlüsse schauen richtig motherboard...

echt cooles gehäuse was handling betrifft....


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

So als Nächstes Laufwerk einbauen.


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

ok brenner oben eingebaut.... nur bei cardreader bin ich gerade beim tüffteln... ist nicht 3,5" sonder diskettengehäuseformat....
wo befestige ich den...


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ne, erst das Mainboard  Und bevor man das einbaut, erst die CPU, dann die Wärmeleitpaste, dann den CPU-Kühler, dann das Ram, dann den CPU-Lüfter.

assko kann dir das sicher alles Erklären, währenddessen sorg ich dafür, dass ich nicht riech wie ne schmelzende CPU auf 978°C 



IgorVan schrieb:


> ok brenner oben eingebaut.... nur bei cardreader bin ich gerade beim tüffteln... ist nicht 3,5" sonder diskettengehäuseformat....
> wo befestige ich den...



Adapter kaufen (wenns denn 2,5" sind)


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Wie gesagt mach jetzt die abstandshalter ins gehäuse

Danach meldest dich wieder.


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

jawohl! abstandhalter!... melde mich gleich 

erledigt - abstandhalter sind drinnen....

cpu steckt richtig im MB

RAM stecken jeweils in dem farbigen slot....

wie ich jetzt das riesen ding auf den CPU befestigen soll... da bin ich ja mal gespannt....

dürfte dank newton *erdanziehungskraft und so*gar nicht möglich sein


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

So dan machst du jetzt Wärmeleitpaste drauf
nicht zu viel sonder so das die cpu bedeckt ist so in etwa
YouTube - [How To]: CPU einsetzen & Wärmeleitpaste auftragen

Danach Montierst du den Lüfter anch anleitung die beiliegt
Ein tipp stell den Lüfter auf den Kopf und mach das mainboard oben drauf^^
So in etwa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSGr-7NqUbI&feature=search


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

So Leute. Kannst das Bier rausholen, bin wieder da 

Ok, jetzt würde ich (da du die Laufwerke ja schon drin hast) die CPU mit Wärmeleitpaste einschmieren. Einfach einen dünnen Streifen auf die CPU (nicht zu viel!) und den mit einem Plastikspachtel oder einer ausrangierten kreditkarte auf die ganze CPU verteilen. Weder ui dicke schicht (so dünn wie möglich) noch Stellen frei lassen!

EDIT: Wieso bist du eig. immer schneller? ich will auch ma


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Ey du wolltest doch Trainieren und duschen^^
Ich hab schon alles vorgeschrieben^^ ich mach nur noch copy und einfügen^^


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Hab ich alles  Nur leider zu schnell, daas merk ich morgen noch 

Das mit dem C&P ist unfair! Und ganz im Übrigen hab ich mehr Beiträge als du, ich hab irgendwelche Vorrechte


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

tja ist das aber neben bei ich würde mir nie so ein klotz an cpu Kühler einbauen^^


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Tja nur dieser Klotz ist besser als dein Brocken 

PS: Achtung Witz, Klotz und Brocken


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Der Mugen ist auch doppelt so groß wie der Brocken und für die paar grad^^,
Vll haste ja mein thread gesehen wegen Temps die zu hoch sind wenn nicht musste mal reinschauen 
vll hast du noch ne idee


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Jetzt hat er ihn aber und muss ihn auch einbauen 

PS: Wo sind eig. unsere komischen und total blödwitzigen Posts hin?


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

super  video, nur eine frage, die halterungen im video passen bei mir nicht mit meinem MB zusammen, soll ich wahrscheinlich die im video gezeigten abmontiern und  die andern rauf oder kommen die anderen noch zusätzlich dazu ??  *oink oink*


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Frag mich für was ne anleitung bei dem Lüfter dabei ist 
Schlag die auf dan siehste was du brauchst


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Kühler meinst du 

Die Halterung hängt immer vom Kühler, nicht vom Board ab. Du musst die originale auf dem Board runternehmen (wenn eine drauf ist) und dann in die Anleitung des Kühlers gucken (unter AM3) und dann nach Anleitung montieren.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Mit runter machen meint er Zange nehmen und abziehen


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ne, ich mein schon abschrauben


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Schrauben?
Ich hab damals das brecheisen benutzt^^
Und das Mainboard hab ich mit Spacks schrauben fest gemacht


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Wenns kein PC wär hätt ich dich wegen Tierquälerei angezeigt


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Haste schon in mein thread wegen der temperatur geschaut?
wenn nein dann mach mal pls


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

1. Wer ist gemeint?
2. Was sollen wir da?
3. Welcher Thread  ?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Du bist gemeint
Lesen und mir helfen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/88192-amd-x4-955-zu-warm.html


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Achso 

Also da ich jetzt keine Lust hab, 7 Seiten durchzulesen, nehme ich mal an, dass du seit deinem ersten Post nicht viel weiter bist.

1. Wärmeleitpaste mal erneuern, vllt. zu viel oder zu wenig drauf
2. Kühler & Lüfter mal mit Druckluft säubern
3. Schauen, ob der Kühler auch wirklich mit Druck drauf sitzt
4. Geschwindigkeit des CPU-Lüfters checken
5. Wo ist denn der Lüfter auf deinem Kühler? In welche Richtung haste den Kühler montiert (also nach oben/unten blasend oder nach vorne/hinten)?

PS: Wolltest du nicht mit dem Hund raus?


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

das mit der anleitung zur hand nehmen war übel   - dass kann ja jeder .... *peínlich peinlich*

ok nur eine farge dazu, den orignal halter vom MB habe ich runter geschraubt, nur wenn ich jetzt den kühler auf die cpu setzte, ist ein zwischenraum zwischen kühlerhalterung *AM3 * und motherboard....

kann das stimmen?


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Hättest du wenigstens seite 2 gelesen dan hättest dir die 5 punkte sparen können^^
Lüfter blässt von und nach oben
der sitzt bomben fest 

Wollte mit dem Hund aufeinmal war er weg und vater auch 



IgorVan schrieb:


> das mit der anleitung zur hand nehmen war übel   - dass kann ja jeder .... *peínlich peinlich*
> 
> ok nur eine farge dazu, den orignal halter vom MB habe ich runter geschraubt, nur wenn ich jetzt den kühler auf die cpu setzte, ist ein zwischenraum zwischen kühlerhalterung *AM3 * und motherboard....
> 
> kann das stimmen?



Check ich nicht^^ 
mach mal pls bild
ftp://ftp.scythe.com/Manuals/CPU Cooler/Mugen2-Rev_B.pdf
Du nimmst das für am3


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

schliesse deine augen und lass es dir vorlesen.... da entstehen die besten bilder im kopf 

vom AM3 board die schwarze orignal cpu-kühlerhalterung entfernt
2 metalhalter für ein AM3 -board  am cpu-kühler angebracht...

wenn ich jetzt den cpu-kühler auf die cpu setzte, stehen die metalhalter nicht am motherboard auf, die löcher wurden aber zu den MB-löcher passen...

verbigen sich vielleicht die metalhalter noch nach unten, wenn ich von hinten die schrauben befestige ?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ach Gott ne, jetz muss ich wieder das PCGH Video rauskramen, wo die nen Mugen montieren (hab leider wegen nem Fehlkauf den Ninja  )...

Also um ehrlich zu sein: Es is in dem Video nicht drin  Was ich noch von meinem Ninja weiß ist, dass du ja 2 Halterungen hast: Eine, die du an den Kühler setzt und eine, die von hinten mit dem Mainboard verschraubt wird bzw. von hinten durchs Mainboard mit der anderen Halterung am Kühler. Versuch doch mal die Halterung am Kühler zu drehen 

Aber dass du da fast schon mit Gewalt dann montieren musst (aber trotzdem in Ruhe!) ist dir klar oder? Also es wird nicht draufgesetzt und passt. Aber achte darauf, dass der Kühler auch komplett auf der CPU aufsitzt!


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

sry kurzer nikotinentzug - 5 min back....


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

Soweit ich weis biegen die sich zieh sieh einfach an bis es nicht mehr geht
zur not nimm akkuschrauber


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Willst du, dass er das Board durchraubt? Wenn die Schrauben das Gewinde kaputt machen und das Board beschädigen sind 100€ futsche. Das ist kein Boxsack sondern ein Computer!

PS: Rauchen ist tödlich!


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

naund 100€ wayne^^
nei nscherz aber es soll bomben fest sitzen es soll sich nicht mal 1/100mm bewegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Bombenfest ist unsinnig. Einfach normal anschrauben, nicht festknacken oder so, blöd ist, wenn man die Schrauben nicht mehr lösen kann und der Dreher überspring und den Kopf beschädigt, dann viel Spaß beim Rauskriegen.


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

kein nikotin und kein akkuschrauber, aber kühler hält jetzt - für immer! 

jetzt gibt es nikotin, dann wird der lüfter am kühler angebracht...

irgendwie ein witziger abend...

danke jungs, für eure geduld... ))


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Achso: Ist klar dass dein Brocken ne blöde Leistung bringt. Wenn Hecklüfter und CPU-Lüfter ein 2 verschiedene Richtungen blasen und der CPU-Lüfter garnicht im Luftstrom ist, kann da auch nichts draus werden. Also auch nochmal für diesen Thread hier:

Der CPU-Kühler wird so montiert, dass der Lüfter im Luftstrom steht, also von vorne nach hinten bläßt (nicht von oben nach unten, von unten nach oben oder von hinten nach vorne) und der Lüfter sollte durch den Kühler durchblasen und nicht durchsaugen.

So, nachdem das geklärt ist: Sitzt der Mugen jetzt?

PS: Ich hoffe, du hast beim Ram die beiden Slots nebeneinander und näher an der CPU gewählt


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

@huntertech

Auf am3 kann man ihn nur von unten nach oben 
oder von
oben nach unten blasen lassen^^
er saugt von unten die luft der der frontlüfter reinballert und blässt sie durch die kühlrippen


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Dann sollte der Hecklüfter aber nach oben


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. August 2010)

Hättest du dir mal einen Kühler kaufen sollen, der zum Hecklüfter blasen kann, wie der Groß Clockner.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

wie oben an deckel unterseite oder wie?
oben ist ein gitter das geht von alleine raus^^


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ja aber der Hecklüfter zieht dem CPU-Kühler jetzt die Luft aus den Rippen raus. Is nicht so förderlich würd ich sagen.

Mach doch einfach mal Prime95 an, lass ne halbe Stunde laufen und guck die Temp. Dann machste den Hecklüfter aus und das gleiche nochmal. Ist nur ne Vermutung mit dem Luftwegsaugen aber da man ja alles andere beseitigt hat... versuchs einfach mal.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

k werde ich morgen mal machen.,

So wie weit ist der ts ?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Anworte, ich werd schon ganz nervös. 

PS: Nicht wundern, wenn ich müde werde, kommen immer mehr blöde Witze


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

melde erfolge...

lüfter kühler etc... sitzt perfekt ....

RAM in die beiden blauen slots gesteckt, davon ist der erste gleich neben dem kühler... dann ein slot frei...*der ist schwarz* und den 2ten RAM in den 3ten *wieder blau* slot gesteck...

edit: lt. handbuch channel A


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Genau falsch. Beide Rams nebeneinander!

So, nachdem du das Ram richtig eingesteckt hast, dann den CPU-Lüfter drauf. Von vorne drauf, sodass er die Luft durch die Kühlrippen richtung Hecklüfter bläßt (nicht saugt!). Den Lüfter schließt du dann an der Regelung an.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

@huntertech was ist daran falsch?
2gleichfarbigen sind dual channel würde er blau+schwarz nehmen wer es kein dual channel


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

ok...

aber dann ist der lüfter über den RAMs ... richtig?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Also soweit ich das in erinnerung habe, müssen beide in Unterschiedliche Farben und nebeneinander, da jede Farbe einen Channel anzeigt. Ich schau mal kurz bei mir im Handbuch...

@assko: Also bei mir im Handbuch steht, dass immer die beiden Slots nebeneinander belegt sein müssen für Dual-Channel-Betrieb und die PCGH hat mal geschrieben, dass die beiden näher am Sockel etwas schneller sein sollen

@IgorVan: Also wenn du in deinem Handbuch nachgeguckt hast und die Rams danach dann plaziert hast (eben so, wie es da steht, dass es für Dual-Channel-Betrieb sein muss), dann ist der Lüfter über den Rams, ja.


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

ok dab scheint es immer anderst zu sein bei mir sind es  gleichfarbige für dual channel


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

im handbuch steht geschrieben...

channel A => DIMM A1 und B1 *blau*

channel B => DIMM A2 und B2 *schwarz*

lüfter bläst jetzt durch den kühler in richtung hinteren gehäuselüfter...


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

So wie es im Handbuch steht eben.

Ja, also muss bei dir (wie bei mir auch) je ein Ram in den schwarzen und eines in den blauen Slot. Haste so?


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

ok 1x blau gleich neben kühler unterm lüfter und gleich daneben im schwarzen slot.... erledigt....


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

So. Lüfter am Poti angeschlossen?


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

CPU-FAN steht daneben....  erledigt!


----------



## assko (20. August 2010)

ihr verunsichert mich grade verstehe in mein handbuch nur bahnhof^^.

könntest mal für mein mainboard gucken^^?

http://ftp.gigabyte.de/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-ma770t-ud3p_de.pdf


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ne, nicht am Mainboard. Am Poti! Heißt Potentiometer und damit meine ich deine Lüftersteuerung 

@assko: Jetzt muss dem helfenden geholfen werden 

Du hast das gleiche Handbuch wie ich (hab ja auch den Nachfolger deines Boards) und da steht ebenso drin, dass du die Rams nebeneinander in die Slots stecken sollst, die näher an der CPU liegen


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

soll ich nicht vorher das MB ins gehäuse schrauben?


----------



## huntertech (20. August 2010)

Ja, wär sinnvoll  Aber schau unbedingt nach, dass weder ein Abstandshalter zu wenig ist noch zu viel (Kurzschluss). Dann erst das Board einschrauben. Und darauf achten, dass die Federn der Boardblende keine Anschlüsse verdecken sondern alle Anschlüsse des Boards hinten optimal sitzen und keiner blockiert ist (vorallem beim Lan passierts gerne).


----------



## IgorVan (20. August 2010)

ok...

ähhhmmmmmm.... mayday!

die lüftungsteuern hat ein 3 schwänziges kabel F1 F2 F3 , jedes dieser kabel hat 3 pins *eigentlich nur 2 einer ist blind*, auf diese stecker passen die slim stream lüfter.. ABER der sythe-CPU-Kühlerlüfter hat 4 pins... und passt nicht rein...

adapter sehe ich gerade keinen suche aber nochmal kurz in ruhe...


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

@huntertech 
der unterschied ist nur das sie "GLEICHFARBIG" sind und deswegen hat mich das verwiert^^


----------



## willowman (21. August 2010)

Das einfachste wäre es den CPU Lüfter einfach an das Board anzuschließen 

Sollte auch eigentlich das beste sein, da sich der Lüfter dann ja schön vom Board je nach Temperatur und Leistung automatisch steuert.

Sonst guck das du den irgendwie an die Steuerung anschließt, wenn ein Pin in der Luft ist ist das nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

finde nichts....


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Doch er passt! Ein pin steht über. Passt nur in eine Richtung, schau einfach mal.


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

ja, aber dann muss ich das 3 schwänzige kabel entfernen, stecke ich dann die 3 slim - lüfter am MB an?

ich bau einfach den slim -lüfter vom seitenteil wieder ab, und gebe in auf den kühler?

oder eher nicht?  

ok, dass mit ich stecke die 3 slim-lüfter am MB an, geht auch nicht, da man dort gar keine lüfter anstecken kann....


----------



## willowman (21. August 2010)

CPU Lüfter direkt ans Board, den Rest an die Steuerung. Sollte doch gehen, oder?


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

ja geht....


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

so dann versorg alles mit strom


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

ok dann baue ich jetzt das MB in das gehäuse....
und stecke alle stecker laut handbuch ans  MB...

*... und es hat booom gemacht....*


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

richtig mainboard ins gehäuse dan festschrauben
und dan alles mit strom versorgen


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Das Board hat 4 oder 5 Anschlüsse, das würde schon passen 

Also da die Slip Streams eh sehr leise sind und du um sie ganz ruhig zu kriegen auf viel Leistung verzichten müsstest, würde ich die immer mit vollen 12V laufen lassen. Am besten steckst du an alle die beigelegten Adapter an (die 3-pin auf 4-pin Molex) und haust die dann später alle ans Netzteil (dazu kommen wir dann später). Den CPU-Lüfter kannste entweder an das Poti oder an das Mainboard, da wo CPU_Fan steht. Bei ersterem regelst du selbst, bei letzterem das Mainboard (ist ziemlich gut wie es regelt). Kannste dann einfach erstmal die Slip Streams so lassen (also nirgendwo dran) und den CPU-Lüfter dann ans Mainboard. Dann geht das schon.

EDIT: Schon wieder zu lahm  Naja, bei der Stromversorgung erklär ich dir das dann gleich mit den Lüftern.


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

So wie schauts aus?


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

bin noch da... hatte eine auseinandersetzung mit dem MB-schrauben hinterm riesigen cpu-kühler... *wo man(n) genau gar nicht dazu kommt*
ich habe gewonnen...

MB ist nun fest montiert...
soll ich den strom-kabel etc.. ans MB anschliessen?


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

wir sagten doch alles mit strom versorgen
Mainboar 24pin und 8pin
Laufwerk und festplatte
und Grafikkarte


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Jup. Aber achte drauf, dass du wenn möglich alle Kabel sauber verlegst, also möglichst aus dem Luftstrom raus und noch besser hinter die Hainboardhalterung.


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

".... Ja, wär sinnvoll  Aber schau  unbedingt nach, dass weder ein Abstandshalter zu wenig ist noch zu viel  (Kurzschluss). Dann erst das Board einschrauben. Und darauf achten, dass  die Federn der Boardblende keine Anschlüsse verdecken sondern alle  Anschlüsse des Boards hinten optimal sitzen und keiner blockiert ist  (vorallem beim Lan passierts gerne)...."

habe ich übersehen... sorry...

abstandhalter zuviel?

soll heißen nur die 6 einsetzen die ich auch verschrauben kann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. August 2010)

IgorVan schrieb:


> bin noch da... hatte eine auseinandersetzung mit dem MB-schrauben hinterm riesigen cpu-kühler... *wo man(n) genau gar nicht dazu kommt*
> ich habe gewonnen...


 
Einfach weg lassen, mache ich auch so, oder einen super langen Schraubendreher mit Magnetkopf kaufen (dafür bin ich zu fau).


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Also mein Vater machts immer so, der hat alle Werkzeuge 3-5-Fach und wenn mal so ein Fall aufrtitt, macht er aus einem Schraubendreher einen Um-Die-Ecke-Schraubendreher (einfach zurechtbiegen) 

Also wenn du einen Abstandshalter zu viel hast (ist ja nu mal leider nicht aus Gummi), und der auf 2 oder mehr Mainboard-Leitungen liegt (was ja nicht allzu unwahrscheinlich ist), dann kanns zum Kurzschluss kommen. Schraub nur die ein, wo auch Löcher dafür sind (im Board) und nicht mehr.


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

Ja nur so viel abstandshalter wie du brauchst.


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Jetz sag nicht, dass du alle reingeschraubt hast und das Board nochma rausnehmen musst


----------



## Clonemaster (21. August 2010)

IgorVan schrieb:


> abstandhalter zuviel?
> 
> soll heißen nur die 6 einsetzen die ich auch verschrauben kann?




Jo mit etwas Pech berührt ein unbenutzer Abstandhalter eine der Lötstellen
am Mainboard. Könnte, bzw. wird ziemlich wahrscheinlich zu einem
Kurzschluss führen.


----------



## Klutten (21. August 2010)

An dieser Stelle muss ich mal quer reingrätschen. Ich musste auf den letzten Seiten dermaßen viele 2-, 3- und 4-fach Beiträge zusammenführen, dass mir fast die Hutschnur geplatzt ist. Daher gibt es jetzt an huntertech und IgorVan eine letzte Ermahnung den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Button zu verwenden, denn sonst müsst ihr euch mit einer bunten Karte anfreunden, die dann fällig wird.

Zudem bitte ich euch hier nicht wie in einer Chat-Box zu schreiben. Tipps geben ist schön und gut, aber wenn weitere Beiträge nur 2 Worte als Bestätigung für einen Handgriff enthalten, dann gibt es ebenfalls etwas auf die Finger. Wenn ihr ein so extremes Zwiegespräch führen wollt, dann nutzt doch lieber einen Messenger.


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

gehen sie zurückzum start und beheben sie keine 400 DM...

dann schraube ich das ding eben nochmal raus *grrrrr*


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

So wieder aus und eingebaut?
Und hättest aufgepasst wir haben vor paar seiten schon gesagt nur so viele wie nötig sind^^


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

netzteil drinnen... werde mich jetzt einwenig durch das handbuch kämpfen damit ich alles richtig anschliesse....


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

Seid 6std bauste jetzt am PC ich hätte schon keine lsut mehr mein erstes mal war nach 2std fertig^^
Aber mach es sauber schließ alles richtig an überprüf 2 mal


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Ist nicht so schwer, passt ja immer nur ein Stecker in die vorgesehene Halterung und in 1 Richtung 

Bei den Lüftern: Erstmal an die Slip Streams (also an alle 3) die Adapter (3- auf 4-pin Molex) anschließen. Diese müssten ja ein männliches (das mit den Steckkontakten) und ein weibliches (das mit den passenden Öffnungen dafür) Ende haben. Du koppelst dann alle 3 Lüfter aneinander (also immer das männliche Ende von einem Lüfter ins weibliche Ende vom anderen Lüfter) und wenn dann alle zusammenhängen, steckst du den noch freiblibenden männlichen Kontakt von einem Lüfter an den pasenden Stecker vom Netzteil (ist so einer, wie ihn auch Festplatten brauchen).

Und nicht vergessen: Immer schön sauber verlegen 

EDIT: Komm schon, wie lang brauchst du denn? Will heut noch mal fertig werden


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

Ich warte auch nur drauf das er sagt
knirsch tsssisch
alles dunkel 

Aber ich denke er schafft es


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr zu warten  Also entweder er meldet sich in den nächsten 5 Minuten oder ich hau mich aufs Ohr. Dann kannst du das ja von mir aus weitermachen aber das is mir echt ein bisschen zu doof.

@TE: Danach nurnoch die Slotblenden für die Karte rausmachen, die Grafikkarte dann einsetzen, mit den Slotblendenhaltern verschrauben, Stromstecker rein, alle Anschlüsse überprüfen, die Lüfter so anschließen, wie ichs gesagt hab, Strom drauf, ins BIOS gehen und die Lüftersteuerung für den CPU-Lüfter anmachen und einstellen und dann leg dich schlafen.

So, genau wie Klutten es wollte: Kurz und sachlich  Die machen sich schon lustig über uns, das kann ja echt nicht angehen...

EDIT: So, ich geh off. Mach du das hier fertig. Aber ich befürchte, dass ich 50 min. umsonst gewartet habe und er schon längst schläft. Aber egal. Bin morgen gegen 11 Uhr wieder da


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

du schläfst mehr als 24std

Jo ich helf den kleinen noch wenn er sich meldet


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

sorry leute ich lebe noch...

habe glaube ich gerade eine kleine ewigkeit unterm schreibtisch verbracht....

alle kabeln fein säuberlich angesteckt und so gut es ging seitlich verstaut...

diesen 12V *4eckiger 4 poliger stecker* habe ich ebenfalls ans MB angeschlossen...

edit: ehre wem ehre gebührt... ich bin die ganze zeit am werken.... 

DANKE an alle ... und sorry wenn ich mich die letzen 30 min gemeldet habe... aber ich war am stecken.... *ehrenwort*

EDIT2: GraKa habe ich in den oberen slot gesteckt also weg vom netzteil....?


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

jop passt 
wenn du alles nochmal überprüft hast
schließte monitor tastatur und maus an und schemist die kiste an

EDIT:
Wie siehts aus?


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

habe jetzt die lüftungssteuerung + den hecklüfter + den frontlüfter zusammengehängt und dann mit *einem *netzteil -stromstecker verbunden....

werde jetzt den pc einschalten *halleluja*

melde mich in 5 - 10 min wieder....


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

und läuft er?


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

HALLELUJA !!!!!!!


alles bestens.... das einzige was sich nicht bewegt ist der CPU-Lüfter...

aber da muss ich ja noch die lüftungssteuerung im bios aktivieren, dann sollte sich der kerl bewegen....


IHR!!!!!! seid die BESTEN!!!!!!!

DANKE!!!!!!!!!

nächstesmal.... lass ich mir den PC zusammenbauen, die 40€ habe ich ...*gg*

aber wieder einiges dazu gelernt....

PS: sehe gerade dass zwar das MB ziemlich frei von kabeln ist, aber es ballen sich alle kabel vorm frontlüfter... also so ca. 15 cm *festplatteneinschub länge* sind schon frei....

soll ich das auch noch versuchen MORGEN!!! zu ändern?

merci...
IgorVan


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

Der cpu lüfter dreht nicht
hast du den auf die steuerung gesteckt?
wenn ja dan steck ihn aufs mainboard


----------



## IgorVan (21. August 2010)

ok werde ich machen.....

aber jetzt geh ich ins bett....

DANKE nochmal.... *alter schwede was für ein abend....*


----------



## assko (21. August 2010)

8std pc zusammengebaut naja
echt kranker scheiß aber wir haben es geschafft ich wünsche dir schonmal viel spaß mit dem pc wenn was ist hier in thread melden


----------



## huntertech (21. August 2010)

So. Nachdem ich unsanft von einem Nachbar geweckt wurde, der mit seinem Rasenmäher einen auf Porsche macht, bin ich auch wieder da 

Ja, also damit sich der CPU-Lüfter auf dreht, muss er natürlich auf dem Motherboard (bei CPU_FAN) angeschlossen werden 

Und wieso ballen sich bei dir Kabel? Was solln da vorne für Kabel sein?

EDIT: Und wenn du schon die Slip Streams vorne und hinten ans Netzteil hängst, dann muss der Seitenlüfter natürlich auch dran.


----------

